# Reaper + EastWest Play + Rearticulate



## lutzek (Jun 8, 2019)

Hello,

I would like to ask if you could recommend me some appropriate tutorials to solve my problem? I’m using Reaper and I’m a fresh user of Hollywood Orchestra (my first library). In HO all articulations for single instrument are separate instruments (patches? – let’s say patches). So to play a part of violin I need to load to separate track of long strings, short strings, marcato, spiccato, pizzicato and so on. Off course there are patches with a few articulations but sometimes it is not enough. So what I’d like to do is to take a single instance of EastWest Play to each instruments (1st violin, 2nd violin and so on) and load to each channel of Play a patch with different articulation. Then I’d like to use Rearticulate to have a possibility to choose the articulation on the piano roll / MIDI editor. But I’m not sure how to do it most efficient way.

This way would give me some-teen instances of EastWest Play and writing each instrument on one track.

Do you think this way will work fine?


----------



## eagri1967 (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to Reaper too. I'm struggling with the same things as in your post and was curious whether you have figured out how to make the most efficient use of the sound library for your purposes. 
I've come to Reaper from composing - I work with Musescore to write music in my spare time, and was searching for a possibility to create better audio playback for my pieces, but so far I'm still struggling (well it's only 2 months and I can study and learn only for a limited amount during the day, or rather during the night  
Yesterday, I finally was able to set up one instance of EastWest + 4 tracks for the MIDI input (I imported a musicXML file for string quartet into Reaper for this ) + output tracks for each instrument. I've selected the Symphony Orchestra Gold strings (similar to Hollywood, just another of EW's libraries in the composer cloud), and for a start just selected a legato patch... 
I've got my miniature string quartet to sound, but it sounds ugly. I guess that's where the articulation thing has to come in. I have installed this ReaPack extension, but what do I need to do to use it within my project?


----------



## Dementum (Nov 6, 2019)

I would be interested in a solution as well. So far I copy paste the midi tracks into the different articulation tracks and delete the notes from the other articulations. A really bad solution, but the only one I have found so far.


----------



## Chris Richter (Nov 6, 2019)

I am not 100% sure what the problem is.
I use Kontakt in Reaper and there I have one Kontakt with all articulations per instrument. So that in itself works.
Have you checked the Reaper thread for Reaticulate? That would be the appropriate place to get help.





Reaticulate - articulation management for REAPER - 0.5.10 released (2022-12-03) - Cockos Incorporated Forums


Reaticulate - articulation management for REAPER - 0.5.10 released (2022-12-03) REAPER General Discussion Forum



forum.cockos.com




there's also a video that shows how to do it + a link to the website where its all described extensively. It's a little bit tricky to begin with but once set up works like a charm. I am very grateful for this tool.


----------



## eagri1967 (Nov 6, 2019)

CQrity said:


> I am not 100% sure what the problem is.
> I use Kontakt in Reaper and there I have one Kontakt with all articulations per instrument. So that in itself works.
> Have you checked the Reaper thread for Reaticulate? That would be the appropriate place to get help.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for pointing there! I''ll go there next.


----------



## Dementum (Nov 7, 2019)

I finally made it work, thanks to you opening this thread and me trying reaticulate again. And it works perfectly. In the Midi Window I can see the change of articulation on the bank/programm select track. Only downside is the time it takes to set it all up.


----------



## eagri1967 (Nov 7, 2019)

Great to hear! I think the time to set it all up will be well spent because you can save what you made asproject template and reuse it,at least to some extent, without having to dtart from scratch for every single project. I'm not yet there, I was just dead tired the last few evenings...


----------



## Dementum (Nov 7, 2019)

I have a template, which i might need to fully rework now. If you are interested I can upload the template for the play instances and the reabank files once I am done.


----------



## eagri1967 (Nov 7, 2019)

@Dementum , that would be great and really helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dementum (Nov 8, 2019)

So let me start out with the first round of files for the strings:Click here

You will find a "Strings.txt" file in the folder. You need to copy the content into the reabank file. Make sure that the Bank number is not used by any other bank you have added so far.

In Reaper run the Reaticulate_Main.lua the reaticulate window. Then you can load up the track template and everything should work. If you have any questions or feedback on what to improve, feel free to ask.

This is for hollywood gold and I havent done any further audio routing jet, but would like to seperate short from long articulations so you can send them to different reverbs.

I have done most of the groundwork on the woodwinds so far and just need to make sure, that colours and icons are set right and I need to set up the tracks for it. Once that is done I will upload them, too


----------



## eagri1967 (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks very much @Dementum ! I'm at work but will try them out this evening for sure!


----------



## eagri1967 (Nov 8, 2019)

@Dementum , I'm waiting for the Hollywood Strings Gold to download (and I think it's going to take the whole night... ) - meanwhile I've copied the strings.txt into the ReaBanks file and I've run the Reaticulate main script. While waiting, I wanted to try on my own with the solo strings in EWQL Symphonic Orchestra Gold, which I have already. I wanted to ask about which articulations I should choose from the browser when adding the VST3i. The EWQLSO Gold, for example, has the following in different groups:
Long: 13
Short: 13
Effects: 7
ModXfd: 4
KeySwitch: 2
Old KeySw: 2 - so, total 41. I assume it's similar in the Hollywood Strings Gold.

Did you just select one, or a few of each group of articulations from the browser when adding the VST3i?


----------



## tack (Nov 8, 2019)

There's also a Reaticulate topic here on VI-C. I monitor the threads here, on the Reaper forum, and on The Sound Board, plus of course GitHub issues. This thread slipped my radar.

It might be worth noting there are a few user-contributed banks for EW libraries that might be of use:









reaticulate/userbanks at master · jtackaberry/reaticulate


An articulation management system for REAPER. Contribute to jtackaberry/reaticulate development by creating an account on GitHub.




github.com





(Scroll down for installation instructions.)

I have quite a bit more internal housekeeping to do in the next release, after which point I'll be aggressively improving the user experience in creating, managing, and sharing these banks for different libraries. I appreciate that right now things can be a bit daunting and nerdy, but I felt it was important to build a solid foundation before focusing on user friendliness.


----------



## eagri1967 (Nov 8, 2019)

eagri1967 said:


> @Dementum , I'm waiting for the Hollywood Strings Gold to download (and I think it's going to take the whole night... ) - meanwhile I've copied the strings.txt into the ReaBanks file and I've run the Reaticulate main script. While waiting, I wanted to try on my own with the solo strings in EWQL Symphonic Orchestra Gold, which I have already. I wanted to ask about which articulations I should choose from the browser when adding the VST3i. The EWQLSO Gold, for example, has the following in different groups:
> Long: 13
> Short: 13
> Effects: 7
> ...


Thanks very much for directing me to these user-contributed banks! I'll check out what's there for EWQLSO. I will use the Reaticulate thread you referenced.


----------



## Dementum (Nov 8, 2019)

eagri1967 said:


> @Dementum , I'm waiting for the Hollywood Strings Gold to download (and I think it's going to take the whole night... ) - meanwhile I've copied the strings.txt into the ReaBanks file and I've run the Reaticulate main script. While waiting, I wanted to try on my own with the solo strings in EWQL Symphonic Orchestra Gold, which I have already. I wanted to ask about which articulations I should choose from the browser when adding the VST3i. The EWQLSO Gold, for example, has the following in different groups:
> Long: 13
> Short: 13
> Effects: 7
> ...



So I am picking the once I think are important. I have a legato patch, one sustain, some of the important short once (For strings thats marcarto, staccato, spiccato and pizzicato) and some effects (for example trills). Its really for your personal taste and if you go with my selection you might want to adjust it after some time.


----------



## Prospero The Bun (Jul 14, 2020)

Any chance of doing woodwinds and brass too? 🙃


----------



## Dementum (Jul 14, 2020)

Ha. I made them but never uploaded them. Give me a few minutes and they will be up here.


----------



## Dementum (Jul 14, 2020)

Under the same Link you can now find the Brass and the Woodwinds as well: Click Here!

As they need the special configuration in play I wont put them on githhub, but this might motivate me to finally upload all the other bank files I wrote.


----------



## Prospero The Bun (Jul 25, 2020)

@Dementum Thank you so much for these! They have really saved me a lot of time. 
Out of curiosity, have you managed to solve the problem of how long it takes Reaper to save the project files with all these banks loaded?
(Also, I saw you have a reaticulate bank called "Lacrimosa". Have you attempted Mozart's Requiem?!?!)


----------



## Dementum (Jul 26, 2020)

As I am using SSDs for everything I dont have any problem with saving time. But even with SSDs it take a few seconds to save bigger projects. Thats just the way it is I would say.

(Lacrimosa is a choir library from 8Dio. Nothing to do with Mozarts Requiem. If I would try to recreate that I would likely go with the east west choir to have the ability to do the full control over the words.)


----------



## Dementum (Oct 5, 2020)

Hey,

This might be a bit late and its rough around the edges, but I made a video on how to write a reabank file for the East West Instruments. Making this made me appreciate good video content even more as its really hard to get everything right.



I am happy for any feedback for this.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 5, 2020)

Dementum said:


> Hey,
> 
> This might be a bit late and its rough around the edges, but I made a video on how to write a reabank file for the East West Instruments. Making this made me appreciate good video content even more as its really hard to get everything right.
> 
> ...



I always keep meaning to use rearticulate for East West Libraries (which are my main libraries) but never get round to it, so it is great to have this video!


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Oct 5, 2020)

Dementum said:


> I am happy for any feedback for this.


This is fantastic just what I needed

PS Wow thank you for the templates too


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Oct 5, 2020)

Dumb question - if I download one of your templates how do I know which patches to load into the track? I.e. do your articulations in your templates use the same naming conventions as the EW patches? Or do I have to pick them myself?

PS Oh never mind I get it you have track templates too. Wow. Ok, getting my head around this.


----------



## Dementum (Oct 5, 2020)

PuerAzaelis said:


> Dumb question - if I download one of your templates how do I know which patches to load into the track? I.e. do your articulations in your templates use the same naming conventions as the EW patches? Or do I have to pick them myself?
> 
> PS Oh never mind I get it you have track templates too. Wow. Ok, getting my head around this.



To use my templates you need to do two things:

1. Copy the content of the txt files into your reabank file (The one you open with the little pen symbol in reaticulate). If you already have other banks make sure that the number combination is unique.

2. Drag the template of the instrument you want to use into your project. If you didnt have to change the bank numbers it should work out of the box. Otherwise you need to change the bank used in the reaticulate window.


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Oct 5, 2020)

Got it TYVM. You've really made it so there's no excuse not to use this ...


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Nov 6, 2020)

Just wanted to update this thread - I have begun installing and using your templates with Reaticulate and reaper, they work like a charm!

Awesome!


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Nov 9, 2020)

@ Dementum thanks again I must say if anyone has EWHO and Repaer there's really no excuse not to use these track templates and reaticulate packs. they work like a charm. they basically turn the overwhelming amount of EWHO articulations into something that is fun, easy to use and that just makes sense. 

@Dementum may I ask how did you select the particular articulations from the dozens and dozens that are available. Your selections all make complete sense within the context of Reaticulate's patch options. Works just beautifully.

If you ever decide to program other patches for other EW banks let us know - I am being greedy now. Or maybe i will try my hand at programming them, this doesn't seem so hard now that I can see how to do it from your templates ...


----------



## Dementum (Nov 9, 2020)

PuerAzaelis said:


> @Dementum may I ask how did you select the particular articulations from the dozens and dozens that are available. Your selections all make complete sense within the context of Reaticulate's patch options. Works just beautifully.
> 
> If you ever decide to program other patches for other EW banks let us know - I am being greedy now. Or maybe i will try my hand at programming them, this doesn't seem so hard now that I can see how to do it from your templates ...



I went and picked a basic set I actually went back to using more East West lately and swapped some articulations. But in short: I tried to mimic the articulation selection from other libraries. My changes I did recently: I swapped the Legato for the Leg Slurt + Port 6 Ni. It gives me portamento when I use less key pressure, is bigger though. And I added the measured Tremolo as my last Articulation.

Are there any Instruments you are particular interested in having a reabank file for?


----------



## PuerAzaelis (Nov 9, 2020)

I was looking at the HO Percussion but tbh there are many instruments with only a few articulations each for that one so I'm not sure if there would be a point. Possibly choir ...


----------



## TimoTPF (May 14, 2021)

I wish I'd found this a few weeks ago, I've just spent a lot of by time working on roughly the same thing. Thanks @Dementum for the files.

@PuerAzaelis I have done all of the midi note files for the percussion if you'd like that. I think that is more useful than reaticulate for percussion.


----------

